# SER occasional no-start



## fastnx (Jun 14, 2002)

A friend of mine has a 2003 Sentra SE-R that occasionally won't start, or cranks for a long time before starting. The dealer replaced the starter which obviously didn't help anything, and generally gave my friend the run-around. It seems they are waiting until the car is out of its warranty period and they are no longer responsable.

Anyways, has anyone run into this problem, and or know of some sort of solution?


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

fastnx said:


> A friend of mine has a 2003 Sentra SE-R that occasionally won't start, or cranks for a long time before starting. The dealer replaced the starter which obviously didn't help anything, and generally gave my friend the run-around. It seems they are waiting until the car is out of its warranty period and they are no longer responsable.
> 
> Anyways, has anyone run into this problem, and or know of some sort of solution?


Next step would be to check if its getting spark or fuel.. test the spark plugs see if they are still "sparking", and make sure its getting fuel. Its a process of elimination... also have your battery and alternator checked as well, autozone and walmart do it for free.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

There is a TSB on the fuel pump. That is causing your problem. Running a fuel system cleaner, changing spark plugs and running high quality gas will settle most of it, but the dealer will replace the pump.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I agree with Zac. That's the fuel pump totally.


----------



## willy700 (May 29, 2005)

My wifes 2001 sentra wouldnt start this morning. It stalled on her once yesterday but ran fine after that.

I opened up the air box and sprayed some quick start in it. It would sputter but nothing else which tells me it is not getting any fuel.

It is my local mechanic no, I'm thinking I need a new fuel pump.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

willy700 said:


> My wifes 2001 sentra wouldnt start this morning. It stalled on her once yesterday but ran fine after that.
> 
> I opened up the air box and sprayed some quick start in it. It would sputter but nothing else which tells me it is not getting any fuel.
> 
> It is my local mechanic no, I'm thinking I need a new fuel pump.


That could be a lot of things. Your injectors could simply be clogged. Try running Techron which cleans intake valves and injectors safely. If your gas mileage is low, it is very possible it is the injectors. Also check the spark plugs. IMO the most lilkey problem is clogged injectors. If they are clogged too badley, you will need to have some certain things done.


----------



## willy700 (May 29, 2005)

Gas mileage is fine, I ran some fuel cleaner through it a few months ago to try and clean things up.

Its getting spark because it would fire when I sprayed the start up fluid in the air box.

Would the injectors clog up that bad that they would just stop putting fuel through?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it could severely restrict flow, and start ups are where it will show most. if this was happening, you would have low gas mileage. what brand gasoline do you mostly use and what cleaner did you use?


----------



## willy700 (May 29, 2005)

Gas mileage was fine - getting about 650km to a tank (405 miles)
I usually fill up at shell with 87 octane gas.
The cleaner I used was a Canadian Tire brand.


----------



## willy700 (May 29, 2005)

Mechanic diagnosed a faulty ECM, apparently this is covered under warranty so it has to be towed to the Nissan dealer.

Warranty on the ECM for this car is covered until 130,000km, mine has 100,000.

I'm sure the dealer will try and charge a diagnostic fee though.


----------



## willy700 (May 29, 2005)

Apparently dealer discovered that the ECM was fine and that there was no power getting to it. There was a couple of corroded wires that powered the ECM - cost was $200 at the dealer.


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

My 02 Sentra SER is having that problem too, sometimes it'll turn on quickly, but sometimes it'll stuter, especially after running the car for 15+ mins, turning it off for 5 or so mins, then trying to turn it on again. I'm thinking of taking it into the dealership.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Could be the fuel pump...mine is starting to go but until it becomes very readily reproducable I'm not going to take it to the dealer. Even when it does, since I'm modded to high hell, I havent a clue if they will help me.


----------



## sapo (Jun 14, 2005)

The long crank time is due to your Fule pressure regulator in your tank is bad. It is integrated into the fuel pump..So replace yor fuel pump and you will be all better. I have seen wuite a few that way.

Sapo


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sapo said:


> The long crank time is due to your Fule pressure regulator in your tank is bad. It is integrated into the fuel pump..So replace yor fuel pump and you will be all better. I have seen wuite a few that way.
> 
> Sapo


Is that where the actual problem of the fuel pump TSB stems from?


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

I took my car in today about that and they "recommended" a stater unit replacement along with starter fluid flush, I didn't do it because it wasn't guaranteed to work and it was going to cost $500


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I turn my key to the ignition postion and wait till I don't here the fuel pump anymre then I start the car fine.

If I get in and just turn the key to start 50% of the time it with not want to start but when I let the pump lube up It starts fine and quick 98% of the time.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Its beginnin to look like Nissan is having troubles with makin fuel pumps with all the starting problems and up coming recalls....


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

Oh yeah, I've thought about doing that ignition thing, I guess I'll try it now.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

I've heard that just turning the key all almost all the way for like five or so seconds would fix this problem as well, because it primes the fuel pump. Even if, you always do this, will the pump still go bad?


----------



## mattallica (Jun 25, 2005)

Hello. As you can see, I'm new here. I just bought an 05 SpecV (saphire blue) with the brembo brakes package. It's now got about 550 miles on it. I noticed yesterday it took about 5 or 6 cranks to start it, which was the first time that happened. Kind of freightning after spending almost $20k on a car. Also, the brakes are squeaking a bit. Maybe because they're new?? 

I don't want to nitpick, and bother the dealer over everything. I realize I didn't buy a BMW, but I want the car to be top notch.


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

Bother the dealership as much as you can dude, you can't bother them enough, but I'd say the brake might be because it's new but even still, now the start that's something that I'd take in about.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

mattallica said:


> Hello. As you can see, I'm new here. I just bought an 05 SpecV (saphire blue) with the brembo brakes package. It's now got about 550 miles on it. I noticed yesterday it took about 5 or 6 cranks to start it, which was the first time that happened. Kind of freightning after spending almost $20k on a car. Also, the brakes are squeaking a bit. Maybe because they're new??
> 
> I don't want to nitpick, and bother the dealer over everything. I realize I didn't buy a BMW, but I want the car to be top notch.


your starting problem is likely a weak fuel pump. when you start the car, turn the key to the ON position (level 3, which will allow all electronics to come on without starting the engine) and wait at least 5 seconds before starting the engine. this allows the pump to prime and eliminates most problems. also, i have found irridium spark plugs and techron fuel cleaner help keep the problem to a min. if you are very worried, you can get nissan to replace the pump due to the TSB on the fuel pump if they can reproduce the problem.


now, as far as the brembo brakes...if your squeeling occurs only at light pressure on lower speeds, it is normal for the OE pads to do this. why it does, i cannot tell you as i have heard the squeel and it is rather loud for OE pads. upgrading to the hawk hps or the carbotech bobcat 1521 ceramic/carbon brakes both increases performance and eliminates the squeel. some owners say that re-bedding the brakes every few months help too and that using the crap out of them will as well.


----------



## mattallica (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks

I'll deal with it for a few months, hoping that it's nothing.


----------

